# Condiciones iniciales - LTSPICE



## sento87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Muy buenas,

A ver si alguien a tenido un requerimiento parecido.
Necesito simular la descarga de un condensador en LTSPICE, por lo que hago un simple circuito LR (Sin fuerte de alimentación) pero no consigo darle los datos iniciales de tensión al condensador ¿Alguien sabe como darle este dato?


Un saludo.


----------



## chclau (Mar 22, 2019)

Es simple

Tienes que agregar una etiqueta a la tensión del capacitor. Supongamos que a esa etiqueta la llamaste Vc

Luego tienes que agregar una Directiva Spice
.ic V(Vc)=5

Lo que hace es simular con una condición inicial (initial condition ic) de tensión de 5V sobre el condensador

Como nota adicional, nunca lo había hecho antes y me llevó cinco minutos buscarlo en Google. Te recomiendo que te acostumbres primero a buscar la respuesta mediante Google, la Internet esta repleta de información.

LTSPICE - How to specify capacitor initial condition


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 22, 2019)

También se puede escribir en la misma línea donde se declara la capacidad del condensador.

Por ejemplo si es de 1000uF  e inicia cargado con 10V  escribís:  1000u ic=10   (sin el punto)  y por supuesto, activando  "skip initial operating point solution"


----------



## sento87 (Abr 4, 2019)

Muchísimas gracias por la información.
Ya lo tengo funcionando.


Un saludo.


----------

